# something new



## vowstudio (Jun 10, 2009)

doing the research to head another direction in career . Led by volunteer work and past experience to check out the Music Therapy Program at pacific campus in Seattle, want to ask of the group, if anyone has taken part in the technical or physical assembly of one of these facilities w/ focus on the treatment room? would appreciate some idea of setup to tally the cost, for grant writing numbers look fwd to your advice


----------

